#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-06
<byonk> 2010/12/05 10:07  	3.3  	小區域  	花蓮秀林地震站北偏西方 10.7 公里 
<DaBao> 求助：系統突然不能啟動，另外，/home 分區無法挂載  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=308349
<AceLan> DaBao: did you try to use fsck to repair it?
<DaBao> 哎，沒成功。。。。
<DaBao> 正在想其它辦法
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-07
<ChuSiang> 各位早阿...
 * ChuSiang 偷偷說現在 ubuntu 10.10 已經出來了，irc`s title 或許應改 change 一下XDD
<sam_010203> 有人嗎？
<idless> 中文測試
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-09
<wudada> morning~~
<wgst88w> help
<wudada> ï¼ .@
<zq> 大家好，这里可以用中文吗？
<wudada> 可
<zq> 对了，怎么进入＃ubuntu-cn？
<wudada> 這個我不懂
<wudada> 沒去過
<zq> 哦
<wudada> google 一下 吧
<zq> 好的
<copyleft> zq: /join #ubuntu-cn
<copyleft> oops
<wudada> ＞＜“
<ChuSiang> ubuntu-tw o o"
<long-xxx> Test
<yao_ziyuan> 求问台湾类似 天涯，猫眼 等大陆论坛的论坛
<yao_ziyuan> 我知道 ptt.cc
<icman> 那個是BBS
<yao_ziyuan> icman: 那么您说说
<icman> 自己找？
<yao_ziyuan> 难道您作为台湾人，不知道台湾最大的综合性论坛？
<yao_ziyuan> 我还记得很久以前有雅虎奇摩
<icman> 總統都不曉得自己是那裡人了，我知不知道有差嗎@@
<byonk> 要不要去k"x"!
<yao_ziyuan> 其实总统的用意是，PRC is part of ROC
<icman> bye~
<yao_ziyuan> so PRC figures are part of ROC figures
<byonk> yao_ziyuan, k"x" 一定是你的天堂!!!
<byonk> icman, 撕~
<icman> byonk: ?
<byonk> 好冷!~
<icman> 你不是應該在睡嗎~
<byonk> 為什麼!!!~ 應該!!
<icman> 冬眠?
<byonk> 須要多幾張被子!!!~
<icman> 生小孩了？
<byonk> 囧!!!~睡覺會抖!!!~
<icman> 房子太大了 (誤)
<byonk> 還好啦!~連打字 都會抖!!~
<icman> 睡覺的時候把腳收好，把脖子圍好，就比較好睡
<icman> 睡覺的時候把腳收好，把脖子圍好，就比較好睡
<byonk> 但還是會抖阿!!囧~><
<byonk> 蓋二張了的說~
<icman> 那只好食補了 
<byonk> 食...食補!!
<icman> 多吃同類這樣  (大誤)
<byonk> 冬天 補品!!
<byonk> 囧!!!~
<byonk> 他們冬眠了!!  我也冬眠 抖太大了~ 受不了 ~><
<icman> 嗯@@
<icman> 晚安
<byonk> 雖然我洗澡  都是洗冷水!!~
<icman> GJ...
<byonk> 囧!!!~
<icman> 果然是非人類..
<byonk> acman, 要一起睡嗎 ><!!~
<jjhuang> 都結冰了還會抖啊?
<byonk> jjhuang, 結冰!!~
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-10
<zq> 怎么，这个是乌托邦社群吗？
<wudada> yes
<jjhuang> 烏托邦不是 Utopia?
<ltroot> @.@
<wen> 请教下，我的输入发在面板上不显示了，怎么班，切换到什么输入发都不知道了
<FourDollars> wen: http://plog.longwin.com.tw/my_note-unix/2010/08/13/ubuntu-gnome-reset-setting-2010
<icman> 好發的輸入發 XD
<wen> FourDollars:谢谢
<FourDollars> wen: no problem
<wen> 请教 有没有个googleearth的.deb包啊
<wen> anybody
<copyleft> wen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=googleearth-package&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<wen> <copyleft>安装不了啊，最后下载了个googleearth*.bin文件在终端安装出错了
<wen> copyleft：
<wen> copyleft：setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<wen> ^
<wen> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<wen> ^
<wen> Couldn't load 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<wen> 这是什么意思
<copyleft> wen: 試著直接用 apt-get install 安裝
<copyleft> wen: 如果還是無法，那也許是 packaging bug 吧
 * copyleft dinner &
<wen> 恩
<Dagun_> Ubuntu connect...
<Dagun> Ubuntu connect...
<Dagun> Hi nco71
<nco71> Hi Dagun
<nco71> Dagun: Do I know u ? I 
<xiaoy> 我刚安装了EVA，QQ网络聊天软件。但是因为是KDE的软件我在里面没办法收入中文（我用SCIM输入法）。有人知道怎么解决这个问题吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-11
<enjoelife> hi Y'all
<rokite> 無人
<ufo_> hi ,everyone
<ufo_> 这里是台湾吗
<ufo_> 没有人在马
<yao_ziyuan> :-*
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-05
<jackden> 早安 :)
<kyli> 又到了 What the f*ck is MONDAY....
<jackden> XD
<jackden> 為了決解這個問題，可以選擇六日都加班。
<rick_> jackden, 這樣還是充滿怨念啊 
<jackden> 不過那種從休假回來工作的憂鬱感可以降低一些些 :(
<acman> jackden: 問題是週末加班時的怨念會想殺人啊
<hugokuo> 各位前輩  請問有推薦的Code coverage 套件否呢..... 非常感謝您的建議
<FourDollars> Which language?
<Stranger> 做喜歡做的事 無論何時何地 都有放假的感覺
<hychen> FourDollars, ping
<hychen> FourDollars, planet.linux.org.tw上我blog的rss feed還沒改成新的
<FourDollars> hychen: planet.linux.org.tw 目前我連不進去~ 等一下可以連再跟你說~
<FourDollars> hychen: planet.linux.org.tw 目前慢的要命~ XD
<FourDollars> hychen: 改天再幫你看~
<hychen> foozle, ok
<hychen> foozle, sorry, wrong person
<hychen> FourDollars, thx
<BlueT_> *三秒緯今天加入成為論壇管理員。*
<acman> 讚
<FourDollars> 賀
<acman> 下一個目標:四塊錢??
<FourDollars> 三小？
<acman> 沒~~隨便亂入而已 XD
<BlueT_> acman: 下個目標是 社群法律顧問
<BlueT_> XD
<FourDollars> BlueT_: 去找 OSSF 的強哥嗎？
<BlueT_> acman: FourDollars 應該忙到沒有意願跳火坑了吧 Orz
<BlueT_> FourDollars: 正是！ XD
<FourDollars> 找強哥挺不錯的~
<BlueT_> FourDollars: 是呀，總得要個有接觸法律的，避免誤踏禁忌之地 XD
<BlueT_> FourDollars: 四哥最近如何？
<FourDollars> BlueT_: 忙~
<BlueT_> acman: 話說你還真的從六月之後就沒上論壇囉？
<BlueT_> FourDollars: 12.04?
<FourDollars> BlueT_: oem projects.
<FourDollars> BlueT_: 10.10
 * FourDollars hates 10.10
<BlueT_> FourDollars: errr OEM 怎麼會選 10.10
<FourDollars> BlueT_: 不能說~ :P
<FourDollars> 五哥: 公海到了嗎？
<BlueT_> FourDollars: 這麼神秘 XD
<acman> BlueT_: 嘿啊
<hychen> 12.04 installation 中文安裝完後會有不完整的language support XD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-06
<jackden> 早安
<rick_> 早
<rick_> 請問有人在arm 上跑過 memtest 嗎 
<hellozh_> 请问如何配置个gtk的环境变量呢
<jackden> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-07
<kyli> W T F 的 W 要開始了~
<BlueT_> kyli: What The Fuck 的 What？
<kyli> BlueT_: http://rlangdon.tumblr.com/post/395012639/rcoleman-after-monday-and-tuesday-even-the
<BlueT_> kyli: good. XDDD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-09
<jackden> 早安
<BlueT_> wasikevin: ping
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-11
<seedwet> Hellow
<seedwet> 有人嘛
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-04
<chusiang-> 好久沒來這掛 IRC 了
<chusiang-> 先繼續上班了 XDD
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-05
<TestWebIRC> @@
<TestWebIRC> 除了 http://webchat.freenode.net/ 的另一選擇 http://kiwiirc.com/ kiwiirc 介面比較漂亮
<TestWebIRC> opensource https://github.com/prawnsalad/KiwiIRC 看來是可以自己架
<locy> 測試
<zuriaake> hello
<zuriaake> 大陆遗民来了
<locy> 遗民?
<Vdragon> wwwww
<Vdragon> hello
<zuriaake> 想移民台湾了
<Vdragon> --來鬼島真的好嗎？--www
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-06
<reedos> 大家好
<reedos> list
<reedos> ／list
<serp_> 晚安
<hidesoul> :-D
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-07
<reedos> 请问Linux下有啥软件可以看pdf，并且支持标注，如画横线／感激不禁
<DreamerC> foxit reader or wine + acrobat
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-09
<reedos> 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<reedos> ArneGoetje: 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<extraymond> 請問release party主要會有什麼活動呢？
<extraymond> 怕沒有筆電去會無料～～
<extraymond> 無聊...大錯～
<extraymond> 打錯...
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-02
<ziyu> 這裏都是臺灣的嗎
<ziyu> 爲什麼沒有人說話
<Ti_W_B> 因為所以.....
<Ti_W_B> 這裡有人曾在ASUS A8SR筆電上裝過Ubuntu 13.10的嗎?
<Ti_W_B12> ??
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-03
<mosquito520> Hi 我想請教個問題 有沒有人曾經試過一個無線網卡同一時間連上兩個不同的無線網路？？？
<mosquito520> 我找到個command, ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0 似乎可以建立另外一個虛擬的網卡，但我在我的環境環境(ubuntu 13.10)下測試沒有反應
<mosquito520> 不確定是不是跟網卡的驅動程式有相關，所以想問問各位有沒有相關經驗：）
<ljy> MySQL: Starting MySQL….. ERROR! The server quit without updating PID file解决办法
<ljy> 这个问题怎么解决
<ljy> 求助
<ljy> dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 mysql-server-core-5.5 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。
<ljy> 怎么办
<ljy> 删除了/var/dpkg/info 文件夹的内容，导致安装和卸载任何包的时候都提示：
<ljy> “dpkg：严重警告：无法找到软件包“libmysqlclient18”的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里
<ljy> 该怎么解决
<Ti_W_B12> 這裡沒人~
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-06
<GGGGG> ...
<GGGGG> 請問一下
<GGGGG> 我剛安裝完介面不管怎麼調都是英文版本 13.10
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-07
<slacko25328> haha
<haha> i'm here
<haha> slack025328 talking to me?
<haha> 奇怪啊，我怎么老觉得我的audacious放出来的声音不干净呢
<haha> 甚至还不如命令行下的播放器moc
<haha> 有人能帮我分析下咋回事吗？。。
<slacko25328> i don't know , i can't even use chinese input method....
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-08
<TheKK> 那個，我在安裝Nvidia驅動，遇上了一點問題，從官方下載正確的.run檔案後，也成功關閉lightdm進入tty安裝，但是重新啓動後卻沒辦法回到lightdm，只出現最基本的x server
<TheKK> 電腦是Asus筆電，顯卡是GT540m，ubuntu13.10
#ubuntu-tw 2014-12-01
<GordonWei> quit
<Administrator_> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2014-12-03
<Chen> Hi
<Chen> 請問有人知道怎麼安裝libmatio1.3.4-2嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2014-12-06
<RJHsiao> URO 14.10 台中場發布囉～ http://ubuntu-tw.kktix.cc/events/urptw1410-tc
<RJHsiao> URP...打錯了rz
<RJHsiao> 又漏字...Orz
<jcath> anyone will visit ces2015?
<jcath> 有人去看明年的拉斯维加斯ces展么？问问
#ubuntu-tw 2015-11-30
<NateLo> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2016-12-10
<MYttt> 有人玩lol吗?
<MYttt> a
#ubuntu-tw 2016-12-11
<MY> hello
<edmond> hi 
#ubuntu-tw 2017-12-04
<Noeru[m]> /help
<misheque> 現在UT已經被新的團體繼續開發下去：ubports.com 有出現新的功能，新的工具，新的手機款式的版本。有興趣的話歡迎加入小飛機的UBports中文群組： https://t.me/UBports_Chinese， 我也剛開始支持中文群，我在裡面的id為 @KrisJacewicz
#ubuntu-tw 2018-12-09
<BlackBloc> hi
<BlackBloc> hi
